# Bumper damage



## das6dan (Dec 18, 2016)

Well not what I wanted over xmas on my VW Passat...



http://imgur.com/kVaVv


Any ideas if this could be repaired by a smarty and at what price, and what a full bumper/spray could be?

I'm even seeing some breaker yards with stock in so it could be an option to fit one of these.

Debating if insurance is avoidable.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Edit: link working now 

Has it also damaged the reversing sensor ? 

I would have thought the cheapest option would be a replacement from a breakers yard, especially if it's the same colour and you can re-fit yourself...


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I’m no expert but it should be able to be repaired


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> Edit: link working now
> 
> Has it also damaged the reversing sensor ?
> 
> I would have thought the cheapest option would be a replacement from a breakers yard, especially if it's the same colour and you can re-fit yourself...


I agree, that is too much damage I reckon for a smart repair, hopefully he can find a match for it.


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Wouldn't repair that at all, look at the gaping split along the top

It's a newish car so a new bumper or a salvage one the same colour

check to see if that sensor is working, by in the car as normal or you can put your finger on the sensor and feel a pulse


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

It could be repaired but if you can get a 2nd hand bumper.i would go for that. A new bumper wouldn’t be cheap to buy but would be cheaper to get painted than a 2nd hand one. 

Bumper repaint on a new bumper looking around the £250ish plus vat For a decent job. To repair and paint that maybe around £500.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

As an option to see you for a while, you could repair and mask the split with a bumper protector, they don't normally go up that far but it would be easier on the eye.

Personally I'd have a pop with a heat gun, you have nothing to lose.

I would also avoid the insurance and keep an eye out on fleabay for another, getting it sprayed worse case scenario if you couldn't get a match, but silver is pretty common.


----------

